# Quarantine



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Just wondering what you guys do for quarantine when receiving new animals.

How long do you quarantine?
Is the length of quarantine based on the supplier of the new mice?
Do you do any preventative treatments when receiving new mice? (ex- treat for possible parasites, both internal and external)
What are things you look for in quarantined mice to distinguish any illnesses they may have?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Quite often up to 28 days is recommended.

You can treat for mites/lice with something like ivermecin/revolution.

Look out for any signs of unusual poops, sneezing or louder breathing, poor fur, hunched, watery or gungy eyes, general activity level.

With regards to sneezing, its not all that uncommon with mice when they get transported around. All mice carry myco other than a few lab mice kept in sterile environments and specifically bred to not have it for lab use. Normally the immune system can keep it under control but when old/ill/stressed it can start to show symptoms and will sometimes just go away on its own, but there are also meds and other things you can use to see if it helps and a good idea to see if its just that or is contagious.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't mean to hijack your post, but I also have a question concerning quarantine. My room is the only place where I can keep cages, due to a dog, cat and grandmother who doesn't want them anywhere else, which is obviously understandable. Can I still do quarantine in a single room or is it pointless and overly risky? I'm figuring parasites and airborne diseases would be able to reach the rest of the animals anyway.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Its still worth trying to keep them in a different cage if you can, as long as you sanitize your hands between going from one to the other and don't cross contaminate then parasites will likely not get from one side of the room to another unless you have severe infestation.

You cannot do much against the airborn virus/bacteria but it does let you watch for signs of illness like runny poop


----------

